# Angel is 2 years old today, she's a big girl now



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's gotten so big! I can't believe it's already been 2 years. I remember being part of that never ending wait for Ace to foal. She's definitely looking good! I love how much she's bulked up. I love a thicker horse


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Angel!! 

She's always been a favorite of mine. Such a cutie!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

She has gotten big! How cute she was as a foal! Happy birthday!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is getting big, can't wait and go and fetch her from her summer home, and start playing with her again.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It already been two years?! I remember coming onto the forum in the middle if that ridiculously long wait for this little ******. 

She's turned into a big beautiful girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

We wondered if she would ever get here! She's grown up very nicely.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

She's a cutie!  Her head is adorable! 

How many horses do you have? LOL Can I come live in your pasture?! haha


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Time goes so fast. If Angel gets sick of the cold and needs a warmer place to winter, I've got room for one more. I love the way she's built.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks I think she is growing up OK so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For those who don't know her, this is Ace, Angels dam










and Alto her sire


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

2 years old?! Already?!!! You've got to be kidding! Just yesterday she was still the ginormous blob in Ace's belly!

She's growing up gorgeous, completely love her....and Stewie still needs to come down to Texas :wink:.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Good looking horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Angel has grown to be a beautiful girl! I love how sturdy she is. I can't believe she's already 2 though...I was actually thinking about her yesterday since I remembered that she and Honor share the same birthday. Makes me wonder how Honor is growing up.

Angel can come live with me if you ever get tired of her


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> She's a cutie!  Her head is adorable!
> 
> How many horses do you have? LOL Can I come live in your pasture?! haha


I have errrr counts up, 6 (ish) currently, 2 are up for sale, so should be down to 4, Angel here, her dam, her half sister and Gibbs the QH, and part share in a mini donk.




flytobecat said:


> Time goes so fast. If Angel gets sick of the cold and needs a warmer place to winter, I've got room for one more. I love the way she's built.


I love her build to, and she us good with the cold:wink:



smrobs said:


> She's growing up gorgeous, completely love her....and Stewie still needs to come down to Texas :wink:.


His new owner probably doesn't want to part with him.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

She's gotten so big! You have been neglecting us by withholding these pictures! Wow, I can't believe she's two. And it's Stewie! He's as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awe!! She's growing up beautifully!! And my Moose!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't had pics of her for a while, hopefully that will change soon. I feel sorry for Stewies mum though, she is already upset about sending Angel back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: I found it, http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/ so funny reading it again


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep everything crossed, there maybe a whole bunch of Angel pics next week, she maybe coming home this weekend.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:happydance:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Who could forget that thread?!  seems impossible that was two years ago. Can't believe she's so big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought she was going to be that big when she was born
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, for a while we did think Ace was carrying a hippo... :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmm it has to be said that there maybe a touch of Hippo in madams build there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WAW! She's really grown up hey! beautiful!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

holy! I can't believe it was 2 years ago we were all checking your thread at least once a day (or every half hour for some of us when we could LOL), time does fly doesn't it. What a beautiful little girl <3<3<3 happy Birthday Angel <3<3<3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, since Stewie is out of the question, I think Angel needs to come stay with me for a while :wink::wink::wink:.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Darn it, she needs to come and stay with me for a while first, her lift fell through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

